# Thinking of switching to Paxil



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Has anyone here switched from Serzone to Paxil? I've been on Serzone for many years and its not working as well as it used to. Can this happen? I have an appointment in Psych. next Friday and would appreciated your input. Oh, and I'm IBS not C or D anymore just painful spasms.


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

I'd ask about Effexor if I were you. I tried Paxil and it didn't touch my anxiety, but Effexor really helped me become well again after months upon months of panic attacks and not being able to leave the house much.I feel the Effexor spokesperson on this board, but I really believe it is a wonderful medication for anxiety.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Tummy Troubles,Thanks so much for your response. My sister takes effexor and it works for her. Right now I'm getting off the Serzone, already down to 1/2 dose in one week. So far its not bad at all. Can't sleep but thats par for the course. Does Effexor keep you awake?


----------



## Tummy Trouble TB (Nov 10, 2001)

Bellyknots,It did give me some insomnia, but my doctor advised taking it in the morning, and I noticed it didn't bother me as much when I did that. If it does give you sleep problems, your doctor might be able to give you a little something to help counteract that side effect. My doctor advised me to take half a Xanax if I was having trouble getting to sleep. Thankfully that side effect seems to have passed for now. I do get a bit of twitching in my legs when I'm about to fall asleep, but it's very mild.The only other 2 side effects I had were some initial sleepiness when I began taking it, which wore off after a couple weeks, and elevated blood pressure. The blood pressure could be the result of the drug, or my family history of it, or the fact that I'm a type A person, so I'm not the best person to go by when it comes to that side effect. I may not be able to stay on Effexor for long because the blood pressure tends to stabilize and then get high again, but I fight tooth and nail to try and keep at it, because of how much better I am in terms of anxiety.I'm on 75 mg, by the way. The starting dose is 37.5, so that may be all you need.Hope that helped you some and feel better soon!


----------

